
Apple Removes Tool to Check If an iPhone or iPad Is Activation Locked - happy-go-lucky
http://www.macrumors.com/2017/01/29/apple-removes-activation-lock-status-checker/
======
FabHK
And apparently it's because thieves use the activation lock testing website to
find serial numbers that are unlocked, and use those to re-activate stolen
iPhones/iPads [1]. Brazen bastards.

That, incidentally, also explains why recently a couple of newly bought bona-
fide iPhones were locked and could not be activated by their rightful owners.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=ImXgMoviQD0](https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=ImXgMoviQD0)

